# New Monster Mash Song?



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Did it have puppies in it?:

http://thedreamagazine.com/monster-mash-it-up/

The new Disney movie _Spooky Buddies_ comes out on DVD on September 20th! Your favorite puppies are back, and it you will hear the voices of celebs like *Frankie Jonas*,* Sierra McCormick*, and *Tucker Albrizzi*. There will also be a special bonus feature included in the DVD, which is a music video starring *Kenton Duty*, *Adam Irigoyen*, and *Davis Cleveland* from _Shake It Up_! The three of them will be singing and dancing to a brand new version of the song “Monster Mash”! Are you excited to see these _Shake It Up_ stars in a music video together?


Trailer for the about to be released DVD above (includes a sound clip of the Monster Mash starting at :22):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tq9iUFTDIw&feature=player_adunit

Here's the piece of the movie where the band is meant to be playing it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbvJvsgCyvU


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

SWEET. I think that was it. *Thank you.*

I collect Halloween music so I have to get it good or bad.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

You're welcome - now that I've seen the trailer I'm wondering if that might not actually turn out to be a pretty amusing movie in its own whacked out way...


----------

